# Ivomec dosage??



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok so, 

My wether is in need of being dewormed, safeguard isn't cutting it. So I was thinking about getting some ivomec and dosing both goats. What is the dose size? I've been reading 1cc per 50lbs, they're weighing in about 70lbs now. Also is there a difference between ivomec and ivomec plus? I know ivomec plsu kills liver flukes but I'm not sure about regular(where we live I may need to treat for them to be safe). 


Thanks for any advice/help!
Danielle


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The plus is "controversial" for use in pregnant does, it's the plus that rids them of flukes with the addition of "Clorsulon". 
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1218
This topic covers doseage info for different wormers


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I've got two wethers, one not gaining quite like I want him too. I'll try something ivermectin based and see if it helps. Thanks again!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I dose Ivomec at about 1cc per 33 lbs and give it orally.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I did the conversion of mg per klg and it came out to being nearly 1cc per 20lbs so thats what I use


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When I did worm my vet said I should use the plus (it covers more parasites). I used the Zimectrin Plus or Gold for horses in a paste at 3x like with the ivermectrin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I dose Ivomec at about 1cc per 33 lbs and give it orally.


 I use the same dosage...as my vet told me this for my boers... and it works great for me... :thumb:


----------

